# Actually an old topic



## brian mulligan (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi:

A while back someone posted a service they were paying I believe $99 a month for and it was providing them with small jobs from houses that had been repossessed by the banks. Does anybody recall this thread? 

Thanks

Brian


----------

